# Changing sponge filter



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

How often can a sponge filter be used before it needs changing? I realize that a lot has to do with bio-load, size of tank, type of sponge, etc. I was just wondering if there was a ball park time frame or if there was some way to tell?
I am currently changing mine about every 2 months when it starts looking kind of worn. I would think they would last longer than that.

Thanks


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

what kinda sponge filter is it? I have mine for a few month are the only thing i do Is vaccume it when i do water change i never removed it nor cleaned it troughly since you could loose alot of good bacteria.


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I only change mine about every 4 months ( I run 2 sponges) and only change 1 at a time. But I rinse the sponges out in tank water at the time I do my weekly water changes once a month.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you talking basic sponge filters, like the Elite or the Hydro? I never change them unless they come apart, which mine haven't in many years. Just rinse it every week during the water change.


----------



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes-I am talking about basic sponge filters. It seems that after a couple of months my sponge filters looks really dirty or worn. After cleaning they look kind of compressed or not as thick as they once were, even after being placed back in the tank. I was not sure if the filter should be replaced at this point.

Thanks


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

trapperwolves said:


> Yes-I am talking about basic sponge filters. It seems that after a couple of months my sponge filters looks really dirty or worn. After cleaning they look kind of compressed or not as thick as they once were, even after being placed back in the tank. I was not sure if the filter should be replaced at this point.
> 
> Thanks


What brand?


----------



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm using a hydro sponge II in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

trapperwolves said:


> I'm using a hydro sponge II in a 10 gallon tank.


That should stand up for years. Every water change, take the sponge off and rinse it under the tap. I hold it under the water flow and slowly squeeze and release repeatedly until the squeezed water runs clear, or reasonably clear.


----------



## Indy 56 (May 26, 2013)

I hope this helps...., About once a month, I take about a gallon of water out of my aquarium, and put it in a 5 gal bucket and very gently clean my sponge filter. This way I hopefully wont lose to much of the good bacteria. Then I add a product called Nutrafin Cycle, to the tank. I also add N C to the tank when I clean the tank. Some will argue that N C is not as good as another products that do the very same thing. Really? 
It's up to you to decide what is best for your own situation. Good luck.
P.S.
I have a 36 gallon freshwater tank very tall. I have 4 Rainbow Tetra, 4 Black Néon Tetra, 3 Albino Aeneus Cory Cat (which just laid eggs) 1 Fiddler Crab,...yes that's right in fresh water.... 1 Female Betta.http://www.fabioghidini.it/aqua/en/portfolio/foto.asp?categoria=4&sottocategoria=15#


----------

